
Comedy vs. Nerds Comedy Show in San Francisco - m1117
http://www.comedyvsnerds.com/
======
icpmacdo
"If Kenny was CEO of Apple, he would relocate the headquarters to the "Big
Apple"" Jesus.

------
vasily
Love it! Hope there will be live streaming. ;)

------
moron4hire
Comedy is tough. Harder by far than software.

------
Georgess
Awesome idea

------
bravoetch
"Julie is proof that females can make it in tech and comedy." Because until
Julie this was just a hypothetical possibility? The sexist bio tells us
everything we need to know about 'Comedy vs Nerds' attitude to women.

~~~
lolwutf
Don't speak for me, because you are wrong.

~~~
cema
I don't want him to speak for me even if he is right!

(But he is wrong.)

~~~
m1117
Who is he

~~~
cema
Whoever he is

